# BIG kitten



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its amazing how a kitten in the house brings out the big ones :eek6:
Scutter showing Tango how to do it properly :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Is that a cat :scared: I think you have a lynx in the house


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice that he wants to join in the fun :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, now those are some claws!! 

Ah, Tango's little face, is he impressed or a bit scared?!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Is that a cat :scared: I think you have a lynx in the house


:lol: He's our little bulldozer  6.5kg  but just a big lad who can push the furniture & dogs around :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, now those are some claws!!
> 
> Ah, Tango's little face, is he impressed or a bit scared?!


He's not sure about Scutter :lol: Scutter is after being top cat so likes a wrestle, Tango jumps on Louie but not brave enough to floor Scutter  yet :lol:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Cracking name, very unusual nothing wrong with unusual honest Scutter :scared:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

now thats a big gorgeous puddy cat.........:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww!! 'come on bro ill show ya how its done!!' :laugh:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL Aw that is a funny picture!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tango doesnt look to sure about the guy in the striped suit :lol:.Great pic :thumbup:The"wise"showing the young How its done :thumbup:


----------

